# Reformed Presbyterian International 2008 acapella Psalm Singing



## Mayflower (Jan 29, 2009)

[video=youtube;vcZQlmvtZ7E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vcZQlmvtZ7E[/video]


----------



## Tim (Jan 29, 2009)

Lovely. How I ache to be back in North America so I can sing Psalms to the Lord in corporate worship, with no accompaniment but the voices of my brothers and sisters...a sweet-smelling aroma! Two more years!

Thanks for posting this; a wonderfully edifying clip, even for those who don't hold to an EP position.


----------



## LawrenceU (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks. That reminds me of my youth. I do wonder why the song leader is leading with both hand, however.


----------



## wookie (Jan 29, 2009)

I love this video, even though I don't hold to an EP position.


----------



## Skyler (Jan 29, 2009)

LawrenceU said:


> Thanks. That reminds me of my youth. I do wonder why the song leader is leading with both hand, however.



Because he has that much energy.


----------



## charliejunfan (Jan 29, 2009)

I wish I held to an EP position................!?!


----------

